# what are peoples opinions on mercury lights



## totalnoobie15 (Jan 27, 2007)

i found this one let me know what you guys think http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=74011-290-NH1204-M&lpage=none


----------



## Brouli (Jan 27, 2007)

Thats Is Metal Halide Only Different Name It Will Do A Trick


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Jan 27, 2007)

it seems like a pretty good deal what do you think 30 $ with a light included!


----------



## Brouli (Jan 27, 2007)

i will be honest with you  i am about to buy thesame light for myself and i did a hell of a research and nothing is cheaper than that for veg and little week flowering stage


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 27, 2007)

but could you use a  regular 175w MH bulb in it? i seen this tossed around befor. if its true ill drive to wal-mart right now becasue they are their also...
Opinions?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 27, 2007)

o man  mercury something  that different name for metal halide  go to the store open the box and see for yourself  it will say  metal halide on the box from bulb  or ask a guy that works there to show you replacments bulbs


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah i thought  it was a really good deal. But upon further research it is only 6,000 lumens.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 28, 2007)

It _seems_ to be mercury vapor only and as far as lighting is concerned they are not as efficient as the other options.  More heat than usable light especially the spectrum is not all that great.  Try ebay for a good used one and just buy a new buld if you have to.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 28, 2007)

hmmm   you got more chance with those big CFL that are in that section in lowes they put dowm around 14000


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 29, 2007)

totalnoobie15 said:
			
		

> i found this one let me know what you guys think http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=74011-290-NH1204-M&lpage=none


 
Gives off a pretty fair amount of heat; hope you're planning on using in a large area. Hope this helps.

Nelson


----------



## moneyme (Jan 30, 2007)

I had two of those before. It gives a weird spectrum of light but I used them for the entire grow a few years back and I got decent sized buds. They are NOT compatible with Metal Halide bulbs. I already tried. Ended up wasting like $20 on a bulb. I say if it's all you can afford go for it.


----------

